# New phone recommendations?



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2015)

Need to upgrade my phone in the next few months and I'm hoping to get something that makes a decent p&s for those times when I don't have my dslr with me.  I currently have the Samsung Note 3 and while I love the phone, the camera is disappointing at best and I've missed some really great candids.  I'm hesitant to drink the Apple Kool-Aid but my daughter does take some great shots with her iPhone - she's almost 13 so the camera gets a ton of use for Instagram and Snapchat.

My 1 requirement other than a decent camera is that the phone has to be one of the oversized models so that I can see it better.

Any recommendations?  I've read a lot of the review sites already so no need to post links to those, I'm just looking for some personal experiences/recommendations.  Thanks.


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd go for the iPhone 6s plus.

Reasons: It gets all the latest software ASAP and you know everything's supported.

The camera's pretty good, and it makes a great point and shoot.

It means you can sync with your daughter's phone and steal her images and pretend they're yours 

I use the iPhone 6 and couldn't be happier with it with both photography and productivity. Oh and it makes some phone calls, too.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> It means you can sync with your daughter's phone and steal her images and pretend they're yours



She's very territorial about her photos so this cracked me up.  She is always asking if I gave her photo credit if I post something she sent me on Facebook or Instagram.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 31, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> I'd go for the iPhone 6s plus.
> 
> Reasons: It gets all the latest software ASAP and you know everything's supported.
> 
> ...


I second this recommendation.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 31, 2015)

Get an iPhone and some Moment Lenses to go with it.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 31, 2015)

There's always this crazy little invention: 

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-QX100 First-impressions Review

In a few generations, that thing might be really cool. I've actually heard that a wedding photography one town over from me has four of them and sticks them in crazy places like on the alter or in a bridesmaid's bouquet to get shots during weddings that no other photographer can. But right now it's probably still too bulky and with too slow of a start-up time to be used for your purposes. 

I'm pretty anti-Apple too (I say as I write this from my iPhone 6) but it's hard to escape. My biggest gripe is really the lack of removeable memory. But when my husband surprised me with the 6 he also got the one with 128 gb. I do recommend that...16 gb run out FAST. Especially if you have any videos. 

The nice thing about Apple screens is that they are pretty well calibrated. You know, for a phone, anyway. Maybe a slight tendency toward yellowish-green, but mostly very good. My dad has the 6 plus and really likes it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2016)

The coolest phone to have these days is a Motorola StarTAC digital but the StarTAC doesn't have a camera.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 1, 2016)

I also have a Note 3. Whats wrong with the camera??



 


 


 

I fear change so dont listen to me.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 1, 2016)

I have the Note 5 and love it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 1, 2016)

407370 said:


> I also have a Note 3. Whats wrong with the camera??



It could be, and probably is, user error but I just never seem to get a good shot with it without multiple attempts, especially when people are involved.  It's really inconsistent.  Lots of blurry pics and under exposures.  The flash either blows everyone out or doesn't fire at all.  The camera takes what seems like forever to turn on and then turns itself off after 1 shot so I am constantly waiting for it to turn on/turn back on which is really annoying and many shots missed.   I've tried resetting all the camera settings and have played around with them and I still can't get it to work well for me.  It's a camera phone so I'm not looking for dslr quality but it's to the point where I rarely bother to use it.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 1, 2016)

I recently got Samsung 6s, very good and quite a bargain now after the discount.  Camera is good as well btw.


----------



## limr (Jan 1, 2016)

I would suggest an updated Samsung. They've made a lot of improvements. 
Samsung Galaxy Note 5 has the third best smartphone camera according to DxOMark

I'm sure the iPhone camera is great, but I've of course seen plenty of crappy iPhone pictures. It's also hard to tell, because it's also rare to see an iPhone picture that hasn't been altered by one of the filter apps or lens kits that they sell (which are also sold for Android phones, bts.) 

Apparently, there are also plans for a Galaxy Note 6 coming out later this year, which will include an even better camera.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2016)

The iPhone 6 is surpisingly responsive and surprisingly good as a camera...my son has one, and I have been pretty impressed with the maturity of the camera and the basic Apple camera app and its functionality. You can also use third-party apps as well, like Camera Plus Pro, or Instagram, or VSCOcam, and so on.

Fifteen years ago or thereabouts, a 1.3 megapixel Polaroid digital still camera was priced at $1,995 retail and was considered a high-tech,cutting edge, digital imaging tool. No video capabilities, just stills. If you're shy about buying into APple's product lines due to habit, fear of being called an Apply fanboy, disdain for Apple, or a bunch of PC-loving friends or workmates, or whatever, that's totally understandable, and there are surely some other fine, fine smartphone cameras. I've shot my son's phone, iPhone 6, and the display is excellent, and the shutter feels very responsive, and the time-lapse feature works splendidly and it a lot of fun too. I laugh at people who consider smart phones "not cameras"; they are in almost all respects, BETTER cameras than the cameras most people had from the period of about 1850 until 1970. They are better cine cameras than most people had from say maybe 1929 to the 1980's.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 2, 2016)

Derrel said:


> The iPhone 6 is surpisingly responsive and surprisingly good as a camera...my son has one, and I have been pretty impressed with the maturity of the camera and the basic Apple camera app and its functionality. You can also use third-party apps as well, like Camera Plus Pro, or Instagram, or VSCOcam, and so on.


I have found that camera phones take brilliant pics in certain circumstances and crap pics in others. 
Landscapes and macro are 2 very strong areas for phone cameras but people not so much. Once you get used to the awkward handling phones are a blessing to photography.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 5, 2016)

I have the Nexus 6p.
better than the iPhone 6s Plus
and way less money.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 5, 2016)

chuasam said:


> I have the Nexus 6p.
> better than the iPhone 6s Plus
> and way less money.



What's better about it?  How is the camera?


----------



## chuasam (Jan 5, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Nexus 6p.
> ...


1. It isn't made by Apple
2. It isn't a Samsung either
3. It costs way less than either
And the camera is great.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't discount the LG V10.  I have one and it has full manual control of video and the camera!  Plus it has 2 selfy cams, normal and wide angle!  Has a built in IS system as well.  It also has a replaceable battery and Storage.  Mine came with a 200 GB! micro SD card and an extra battery/charging cradle..  The dual-display LG V10 offers ultimate camera and video control (review) and the second little screen is really handy as you don't have to wake up the phone to check time, notifications or even access the flashlight.  It is a very large phone but built pretty tough.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 9, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> Don't discount the LG V10.  I have one and it has full manual control of video and the camera!  Plus it has 2 selfy cams, normal and wide angle!  Has a built in IS system as well.  It also has a replaceable battery and Storage.  Mine came with a 200 GB! micro SD card and an extra battery/charging cradle..  The dual-display LG V10 offers ultimate camera and video control (review) and the second little screen is really handy as you don't have to wake up the phone to check time, notifications or even access the flashlight.  It is a very large phone but built pretty tough.



Im going to chevk this one out but it might be too much camera, lol.  What I'm looking for is something that I can quickly take out of my pocket and get a nice sharp photo without a lot of fussing with it.  Kind of the opposite of when I have my dslr with me...


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 9, 2016)

Until two years ago when I got a smart phone with camera, I always carried a mini P&S on my belt.  Once I got the cell phone Samsung S4 Galaxy, I just stop carrying the camera as well.  However, I hate using the cell phone.  You can't see the screen in sunny scenes.  The shutter release is awkward.  The pictures when the lighting is less than sunny is grainy and very poor.    You can get a nice image in good lighting and the ability to edit in camera, add a frame and email it to friends and relatives in real time is kind of neat.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 9, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Don't discount the LG V10.  I have one and it has full manual control of video and the camera!  Plus it has 2 selfy cams, normal and wide angle!  Has a built in IS system as well.  It also has a replaceable battery and Storage.  Mine came with a 200 GB! micro SD card and an extra battery/charging cradle..  The dual-display LG V10 offers ultimate camera and video control (review) and the second little screen is really handy as you don't have to wake up the phone to check time, notifications or even access the flashlight.  It is a very large phone but built pretty tough.
> ...


It also has 2 auto modes. The simple one you just touch the screen for focus and lickety split it snaps the picture the AF is laser guided and very fast


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2016)

Just a follow up to say thanks again for all the advice and suggestions here.  I ended up putting off the upgrade until this week and went with the iPhone 6s plus.  I'm pretty happy with the camera so far although with the snow and rain here this week I have not had much chance to put it through a workout.  People shots have been great - even one I was sure would be a blur because my sister-in-law moved mid shot ended up being a keeper.  We're heading to Disneyland CA next week and I'm planning to only take the DSLR to the parks with me part of the time so the iPhone camera should get a lot of use.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 8, 2016)

Have fun.  In a nutshell, these cameraphones are similar to the DSLR's in that some do a little of this a little better than the other.   You will have a lot of fun


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 8, 2016)

My brother just got the LG V10 and it has an incredible camera. Amazing really. He didn't even buy it for that, but I wouldn't mind getting one. He got it because it was in stock, and reasonable with a plan. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 8, 2016)

I enjoy having the stylus on my Notes, but the Galaxy S7 and S7 edges are really nice also.


----------



## waday (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't forget to look at some of the various camera apps in addition to the Apple camera app. I have one that allows me to change pretty much anything you'd want to in the photo, even focus. Sometimes when I tap where I want it to focus, it can't find the correct focal point. Or, I may want different focal and auto-exposure points. By using the other app, I can manually change focus, exposure, shutter speed, etc.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2016)

Good suggestion, thanks.  Any apps to recommend?


----------



## waday (Apr 8, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Good suggestion, thanks.  Any apps to recommend?


I have Camera+, which works pretty well.

Camera+ on the App Store


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Good suggestion, thanks.  Any apps to recommend?


Dude, you started this thread in December, It's now April.  If you don't decide pretty soon cell phones are going to be a thing of the past.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 11, 2016)

I like Caterpillar's TI camera phone.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

Perhaps you should wait for this: This Phone Case Concept Comes with a Built-In Drone for Better Photos


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Good suggestion, thanks.  Any apps to recommend?
> ...



Dude, I got the iPhone 6s+ last week.  Was updating the thread and we started discussing camera apps.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

Good for you.  Procamera +is also and interesting photo app.


----------



## martin7 (Jun 19, 2016)

The Samsung Galaxy S7 has a slightly superior camera although I much prefer the simplicity of iOS to Android. We'll see what the iPhone 7 looks like in a few months. I got rid of DSLR and now shoot with iPhone 6+ exclusively. It works well enough for me for daytime photos outdoors.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 19, 2016)

I use photo editor and Instagram.

Photo Editor - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


Dude... Make sure the phone is off during the wedding ceremony.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 24, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Dude...what wedding?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


Sorry Dude,  My Old Timers disease kicked in hard this morning.  I was thinking of Sharon when I typed this.


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm voting for the LG flip up phone. No monthly fees, 10 cents per minute, and it has a camera. Yahoo!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey my Old Timers may have kicked in hard this morning, but I still remember that the OP got a iPhone 6s + back in APRIL!!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 24, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Well, I am also a Sharon so that is understandable.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


It would be, except my Old Timers is in high gear.   It was actually SymplyBarb I was thinking of.  I think it is time to go back to bed and see if I can wake up with a functional memory.


----------



## Evertking (Jun 26, 2016)

The OnePlus 3 is cheap and has a very nice and capable camera.


----------

